# Our Family Principles



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

I thought this would be fun to post about!

I have said before that I don't believe in spanking...I just don't believe it works or is necessary. I actually NEVER spanked my kids, or even punished them - NO "time outs", NO taking away privileges, NO unnatural consequences designed by me to make them suffer for doing something I didn't want them to do. 

Now that they are all in their 20s, and compassionate, respectful, emotionally intelligent people (who are really awesome too, if I do say so myself!), I have TONS of confidence that I was RIGHT and handled their misbehavior the BEST way!

However, at the time, I didn't know ANYONE who didn't punish their kids, and my mom spanked all of us, so she constantly forecast jail for my kids because of lack of discipline ("they'll be stealing cars!" was her favorite prediction). I had NO guidance with how to teach them the things I wanted them to learn!

So I decided to make a poster of Our Family Principles, with stick figures to demonstrate what they were (because I'm terrible at drawing anything else), and hung it on the wall in the playroom, and anytime something came up, we would look at the poster and talk about how WE didn't do that, because of our Family Principles. 

It worked pretty well, I think!! Although it wasn't all happy smiles and unicorns, I don't want to give THAT impression! But I do know from experience that it worked better than the results of my mother's punishing discipline on my siblings!! 

Anyway, I found the poster in some old stuff the other day, and my son hung it up on his wall to be funny, so I took a picture!!
Can you guys tell what Our Family Principles are...?? Lol!!!


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

No dancing. I agree 100% with this one.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

OnTheFly said:


> No dancing. I agree 100% with this one.
> View attachment 70590


Lolol!!! That's NO HITTING...which I'm going to break if you keep it up!!!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

My parents beat my ass .... and it was effective 😜. But even from as early as I can remember I never gave them the satisfaction of letting them see one tear 😈


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Y’all cheer each other on while you poop? That’s some dedication to the family unit !!!!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> My parents beat my ass .... and it was effective 😜. But even from as early as I can remember I never gave them the satisfaction of letting them see one tear 😈


But wait...that doesn't sound effective at all! Lol!!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> Y’all cheer each other other on while you poop? That’s some dedication to the family unit !!!!
> View attachment 70592


Lolol!!! That's LISTENING TO EACHOTHER!!!!!

GRRRR!!!!!


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

I think I see the problem here....









Learn How to Draw (From Total Scratch)


Learn the Basics of Sketching and Drawing




www.udemy.com





Seriously though, it's a good idea to have family principles drilled into their heads. They'll probably do the same with their families, and something good you did will have generational benefits. I got spanked once (it was two swats) for writing on the wall and bed frame with a permanent marker. Can't say it had any long term negative effects. But, who knows? I harbour no ill will because of it.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

This is a meme waiting to happen.


----------

